

Police arrest guy with headache because he said "exploding" over the phone - SuperChihuahua
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.expressen.se%2Fgt%2Fsprangande-huvudvark-utloste-terroristlarmet%2F&act=url

======
SuperChihuahua
A poor guy with an "exploding headache" talked over the phone and the police
thought he was a terrorist

